# Aluminum dash kit



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey does anybody know where I can get a aluminum dash kit and about how much it would be... I can't find crap on ebay... and it will finish off my interior! Lol.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the aftermarket parts below \/\/.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if youre speaking of the aluminum bezel, u can get one at www.speedhut.com


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dunno, maybe you should ask the people who put on your turbo kit...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

right here
http://superiordash.com
many different colors, designs. my favs are aluminum, bright red and carbon fiber

if you get a price ( you gotta call) make sure to tell me!!!


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for the link... oh yea FYI the PERSON who put on my turbo doesn't know, or else I wouldn't be asking here...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Have any pics of your car 200sx Se-T? Sounds like a hell of a ride.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

check up with the NPM project car, i think they just recently put in an aluminum dash kit, might have been from superior dash i think, and it looks really sweet, i like it alot, all direct fit molded pieces


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

torasport.com
veneerz.com
woodtrim.com
dashkits.com

Seth


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

200sx Se-T said:


> *Thanks for the link... oh yea FYI the PERSON who put on my turbo doesn't know, or else I wouldn't be asking here... *


 I suppose that means yourself... yet you know nothing about your setup... no details at all... not that you have to tell me the details, I mean come on, at least what turbo it is, that won't tell anybody crap about your setup... what fuel managment? Injector size? Anything...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

ha.... this turbo cat keeps skirting the issue.... looks like we have ourselves a deadbeat here, peeps!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im sencing some tension up in this thread


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

200sx Se-T must be full of shit...most people with a turbo are proud to announce what they have....

yet he just avoids the question all together.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I would love to be proven wrong... A pic would be the best way if you don't want to let anyone know what your setup is since you can't see what the details are.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

well, back to the subject at hand , i emailed about the dash kit from project 200sx and heres the info. . ."If you saw this on the Nissan Performance web site, than you saw our Urban Metal. This is our real Aluminum. The cost on that would be $279. Shipping would be an additional $18. "

Now it is nice and all but dammnnn, im not layin down that kinda money for looks shit, its just not worth it to me, hopefully that price will go down at some point, cause i really like the looks of it


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

what if i just want real red stickers.  screw aluminum. i'll bet its still really expensive though.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

damn i didnt know the kit was 279, that is pretty expensive, your better off just sanding and painting it. as for the turbo kid, maybe he is pushin one of them electric turbos, hahaha


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

hmmm ive never seen your se in manchester nor have heard of it. im from manchester and i got an se-r....used to be blue now copper pearl. what color se u got? is it silver w/ star rims??

Ben


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

*Check out NissanPerformanceMag.com*

There is a write up on the dash trim kits that Edashkit.com has to offer and it is very interesting. 

I have one of their kits in my ride and have enjoyed it to the day. They custom cut every piece to the last detail and the finish is superior to any other kit I have owned.

zzz


----------

